# Microsoft Exchange Alternative



## stephsto (3. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei mich über alternativen zu Microsoft Exchange zu informieren. Dabei habe ich einige OpenSource Produkte gefunden:

- Scalix
- Open-XChange
- exchange4linux

Meine Situation ist wie folgt. Momentan werden E-Mails ganz normal per POP / SMTP über den Mailserver meines vServers von 1 & 1 gesendet bzw. empfangen. Ich habe ein Netzwerk mit Windows Clients und einem SuSE Linux 10.2 Server. Auf diesen Server möchte ich nun gerne eine der obigen Alternativen installieren um Exchange Funktionalität zu erreichen. Dabei ist mir vor allem wichtig das es

1) nichts kostet
2) kompatibel mit Outlook (auch per Erweiterungssoftware) ist.

Wie ich das bisher interpretiere, ist Scalix für 10 User kostenlos. Wie sieht das bei den anderen Systemen aus.

Das wären meine Fragen zu den Produkten. Nun noch was technisches:

Das versenden und empfangen der E-Mails sollte unbedingt weiter über den 1 & 1 vServer erfolgen. Wie funkioniert das dann mit oben genannten Systemen. Generell wird dazu ja sicherlich sendmail und fetchmail genutzt, aber wie gehe ich genau vor und ist das überhaupt so wie ich will möglich.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe
stephsto


----------



## NTDY (9. März 2008)

Also ich habe gerade einen Clienten auf OpenXChange umgestellt. Die Problematik ist nicht das Serverprogramm gewesen sondern der Client den man auf dem Rechner installieren muss auf dem Outlook arbeitet. Diese kosten nach meinen Recherchen alle Geld und es gibt mitunter Verbindungs- oder Synchronisationsprobleme. 

Bei 1und1 direkt gibt es den 1&1 OpenXChange Connector, der kostenlos ist, wenn Du bei 1&1 mind. ein Business Paket hast.


----------

